# Help needed! Hallucinations problem



## Fiore79 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi, I've registered to this forum in hope somebody with more experience would be able to help me. 

I'm a caregiver for my mom who has metastatic (lobular) breast cancer (mets to bones, peritoneum, uterus and stomach). We decided to give her RSO in suppositories since she never tried cannabis before and I've read that the high effect is much lower with suppositories. I followed the 4 days doubling doses protocol. We started with 0.06g per day (0.02g per suppo), then doubled to 0.12g per day, then 0.25g and then 0.50g per day. Everything was fine until the last two days of taking 0.25g per day when mom started hallucinating, but still wanted to increase the dose to 0.50, because she (and me) wanted to come to 1g per day as soon as possible. But since she was hallucinating all day and all night and I was afraid it was tiring for her since she wasn't able to rest, I decided to reduce the dose to 0.18g per day (in between 0.12g and 0.25g dose). The first three days on this dose she was feeling better and didn't hallucinate that much, just occasionally and she also told me that this dose is ok, that those higher were too much for her and that she remembers she was talking nonsense. But yesterday she started to hallucinate more again and now I don't know what to do since she is hallucinating that much on such a small dose, when she was able to come up to 0.5g already. 

What should I do? Should I stop giving her the oil for a few days so she can recover? She is already pretty weak, since she can't eat and drink much because of stomach mets. 

Is this a known effect of RSO? She is talking about 100 different things all mixed up one sentence after another and picking things up with her fingers when nothing's there. I thought she would just sleep really deep if the dose was too strong, I didn't expect all these hallucinations. 

Thanks in advance for all your replies.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 28, 2015)

Couple things, how is the suppository prepared?
Absorption isnt that great and hard to get big doses.
20Mg per, in my opinion you should use a different route.

In any case, high doses can cause auditory hallucinations and on occasion visual "disturbances" but nothing to the extent your describing. Especially through that route of administration and the slowed onset. If you have the ability i would try a similar dose sublingually to see what happens. What medications might she be on?

Personally i would prepare something orally, coconut oil. And a topical, dmso. To be most affective on the cancer


----------



## doingdishes (Apr 8, 2015)

contact Rick Simpson and see if he can help.
never heard of what you described either. has she tried it in a gel cap? i know you said can't eat or drink much but it might not hurt to try


----------



## Tori Amos (Apr 22, 2015)

Rick also believes in getting the medicine as close to the body part as possible, so make sure that she mixes some Ricky in with some coconut oil, and apply it to her breasts daily, to directly work on the cancer.

So stop the suppository, take it orally, and apply to her breasts. Good luck.


----------



## Tiasha (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi everybody.

My mother-in-law also has the same problem. 

She has been diagnosed with stage IV pancreatic cancer with metastasis to liver. She had terrible pain, so we started increasing the dose in suppositories quite fast.

She started taking RSO in suppositories around 10th of August. At first one drop 3 times a day and now she is at about 1/2 ml every day. She is also taking the oil orally, but only 1 drop at a time 3 times a day or less.
At the second week, when the dose in suppositories went up very quickly because of terrible pains, she started to have hallucinations, but the pain was completely gone after increasing the dose.

The lady providing us with the oil, who is a really passionate activist to legalize marijuana and seem to really know what she is talking about, said that she shouldn't be having this hallutionations by taking the oil in suppositories.

Her sentences are all mixed up as well and she is also picking things up with her fingers when nothing's there.She is sleeping almost all the time, but when she is not, she very often has hallucinations. 
She still has moments of sanity though and then she realizes that she was talking nonsence. 

Does anyone knows anything else about it?
I tried contact Rick Simpson as well, but I'm still waiting for the reply.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

i almost put effort into a reply..
fuck it.

ignorance always wins out


----------



## gb123 (Aug 31, 2015)

you're a hero...


Hallucination off of sups? That's a first! Ive known many to take it this way with zero effect buttttt everyone's different I suppose.
Are ya sure it isn't from some other med she's on??? 
It would make more sense than the sups causing an issue.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Nov 30, 2015)

Cancer has moved to her brain....

Trolls.


----------



## passmethelid (Jan 27, 2016)

i've seen concerted effort by new posters in many marijuana forums (yahoo answers, reddit trees, etc) describing effects that are just not present in any scientific literature (from all countries) , anecdotal reports, erowid, medical marijuana forums, etc.

it would be interesting if an admin would collect the ip address info of these posts and we can try to figure out where this propaganda is coming from.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 27, 2016)

i reread this thread.. i wasnt paying enough attention in my first reply but hey thats what you get when asking med advice on a drug forum. lol ya i put that there to mess with people...still true

my first response still holds but i got mixed up on dosage when i scanned ans saw .25g my brain immediately thought 25mg and dropped the (.) . but ya absorption isnt great through that route but this can still happen certainly 

250mg of hash oil is quite a bit for a new user, and thats not near enought time to acclimate. i was just discussing with a "patient" a couple days ago, when he first started smoking he would get crazy hallucinations, some of the worst ive heard from cannabis. i started thinking back.. when i was a new user, i would often hear someone scream my name. in my field of vision once, geometric shapes/geons of differing color but translucent. another time floor turned to sand sort of.
ive heard some wild tales, and its certainly possible especially in depressed patients increasing 5ht density and many other reasons...there are people who cant smoke weed at all wothout serious affects. we dont know the mental state of the lady mentioned, or how her disease has altered these sites







passmethelid said:


> i've seen concerted effort by new posters in many marijuana forums (yahoo answers, reddit trees, etc) describing effects that are just not present in any scientific literature (from all countries) , anecdotal reports, erowid, medical marijuana forums, etc.
> 
> it would be interesting if an admin would collect the ip address info of these posts and we can try to figure out where this propaganda is coming from.



^
visual/oev/cev as well as auditory hallucinations are certainly documented as well as many site related side effects. thc directly and indirectly hits 5ht2a and its obvious that 5ht receptors are hit even with chronic users ... if yiu dont know how this is all relevant you really shouldnt be saying such things.
these effects really only happen in new users which is why long time users who do it often and know how it affects them are so stunned. because thc is only a partial agonist, with tolerance and lowered receptor density thc can take up more space than its worth ie it acts as an atagonist. similar to its biphasic and triphasic properties with dosage


im not necessarily saying the person isn't trolling. but lets not speak so matterafactly on things that are still being discovered and many dont understand 

i know talking about any side effect is a sore spot for weed users whether detrimental or not. fact is if you hit ANY spot in the brain your gonna have side effect, 

especially when some 20 sites are hit lol


you would have to ask (@)sunni to compare, i doubt she would divulge it lol


i would also aak why yiur reading so many differnt sites. i read riu and studies but not other forums especially yahoo answer and the like?


----------



## passmethelid (Jan 28, 2016)

i should make it clear, i'm not asking for ip addys to be made public. just asking for admins to check if there are a number of new accounts made from the same range...


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2016)

passmethelid said:


> while its cute that some people read research about cb1 and cb2 receptors in the human body and what that means when thc hits those receptors, unfortunately most of the research is just estimations and guess work. just because you know about the 5ht receptor does not mean you are correct either.



maybe you should stop reading so many forums.
my education didnt come from simply reading wiki and scowering over the internets btw.


and its not estimations and guess work

but im glad it sorta sounds like your trying to educate yourself on cannabis and related compounds


----------



## passmethelid (Jan 28, 2016)

yeah, i'm too paranoid, these people look legit. ignore me, sorry for the noise.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2016)

no your probably correct on the cannabis induced.... hyperemesis syndrome? is that what your talking about..but i doubt an ip search would help


----------

